# Split or re-queen??



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Well you probably can't tell if they swarmed or not for sure. She may be in there, swarmed, or may have been killed. Did you see backfilled brood cells or other classic signs?

I would move the hive and place the split where it was with capped brood only and try to introduce the queen there if you want her genes. 

If you simply divide the frames with cells you will get a split without finding the queen and relieve some of the swarm urge.

At least this post might get others telling you how wrong I am.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Lukasross said:


> Bought a queen in anticipations of doing a split. Went out to do it this morning and couldn't find the marked queen. (She was there last week)


Get what you need to do the following and go have another look for her.
If not seen, follow;
1. In an area of brood comb that has developed larvae and some empty cleaned cells place your queencage under a pushcage.
2. Teardown all queencells and cups.
3. Place a queen restrictor over any entrance.
4. Inspect within 24hrs and if bees are not balling the pushcage remove the cork/candy in queencage and place the new queen directly under the pushcage.
If they are balling the pushcage wait a further 48hrs. and inspect.
Report back what you find, doing no more.

IF you do spot the marked queen, nuke her and tear down all queen cells and cups. 
Wait a day and introduce your new queen

Cheers.

Bill


----------

